# Saver life challenge



## TTB (Aug 5, 2022)

Did anyone else sign up for it? They had a promotion if you save a certain amount by a certain time and they reward you. You get extra if you link a target credit union account. I signed up and and got all the rewards and today I won $100 out of the blue. They said if you saved $150 by July they were giving $5000 in prizes or something like that. I hope a lot of people signed up because it actually helped a bit this summer.


----------



## Anelmi (Aug 5, 2022)

I signed up and put money in my savings account but it never seemed to track it or give me the incentives even though I made the goals so I cancelled.


----------

